
We asked every member of Congress with a CS degree about the Apple/FBI battle - netneutrohno
http://bgr.com/2016/03/23/apple-vs-fbi-congress-interviews/
======
bko
I don't know why someone would believe that politicians with a CS degree would
be any less of a politician. It's not that politicians without CS degrees
can't comprehend nuanced arguments on security. It's just in their best
interests to expand the power of the legislative body.

If they were approached under the guise of "we're here to ask all CS majors",
then, like any good politician, they will tailor their answer to "it's a
complex question, and I value security, but we all need to work together",
which is really a non-answer.

~~~
nmrm2
I'm not even particularly sure why content expertise is relevant here. There
are a lot of arguments _both for AND against_ the FBI that demonstrate a poor
understanding of the underlying science. But there are also strong arguments
_both for AND against_ the FBI that are backed by a strong understanding of
the underlying science. Ultimately, the question at hand is social and
political -- not technical.

That's why so many arguments technical people make in favor of Apple miss the
point entirely -- they think that it's a technical problem, but it's actually
not. In fact, I'm much more interested to hear the opinion of an ethicist or
political historian or public policy expert than the opinion of a technical
person.

 _> It's just in their best interests to expand the power of the legislative
body._

That's _also_ true of politicians who _do_ have technial expertise. E.g.
Herman Cain has a masters in CS.

